# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Vendo Máquina cortadora de vegetales / frutas / frutos secos/ setas etc.

## cindy

Estimados  Foristas: 
Vendo máquina cortadora (segundo uso) procesadora de vegetales , frutas , frutos secos, quesos, setas etc. 
 El paquete de la  de máquina + 4 discos + mesa de soporte acero inoxidable. BUEN PRECIO 
Marca   : HALLDE 
Modelo  : RG-200 
Procesa hasta 700 porciones/ día y 7 kg/minu
Adicionales : La máquina llega con 4 discos ( slides , cubeteadora, bastones)
                   Mesa de acera diseñada especialmente para el soporte de la Máquina.  
En este link puede ver el manual http://www.hallde.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/bro200es.pdf y en este el vídeo de funcionamiento https://goo.gl/ZFzpri
Correo de contacto : cindy.teran@gmail.com / cualquier consulta o duda bienvenida.  *Especificaciones Técnicas*
 Motor: 0.37 kW. Una velocidad. 120 V, monofásica, 60 Hz. 230 V,monofásica, 50 Hz. 220 V, monofásica, 60 Hz.
 Transmisión: engranajes planetarios.
 Sistema de seguridad: Dos micros de seguridad.
 Grado de protección maquina: IP44.
 Grado de protección pulsadores: IP65.
 Cable eléctrico: con conexión a tierra, 10 A.
 Fusible: 10 A, fusible retardado. Nivel sonoro LpA (EN31201): 73 dBA.
 Carga Magnética: Por debajo de 0.5 microtesla.
Materiales
 Carcasa de la máquina: aleación de aluminio anodizado y pulido.
 Discos de corte: Acero inoxidable/Aleación de aluminio.
 Cuchillas de corte: Acero inoxidable especial para cuchillas.
 Mesa Máquina (opcional): Acero inox.
Cubeta (opcional): Polycarbonato.Alimentador
 Cilindro alimentador: Volumen 3 litros. Altura 185 mm. Diámetro 170 mm.
 Tubo Alimentador con diámetro interior 56 mm.Discos de corte
 Diámetro: 185 mm.
 Velocidad: 350 rpm (50 Hz), 420 rpm (60 Hz).Tipo de preparación
 Rebanadas, cubos, tiras, rallados, hace julianas y rebanadas onduladas.
 Procesa fruta, hortalizas, pan seco, queso, frutos secos, setas, etc. *Tipo de uso* 
 Para restaurantes, pizzerias, bares, cocinas de dietética, escuelas,guarderías, residencias, fast food, cocinas de catering, etc.Peso Neto
 Máquina: 18 kg.
 Discos de corte: 0.5 kg.RG-200 Máquina Preparación Hortalizas
 Cilindro alimentador en forma Gran media luna que puede realizar la mayoría de los artículosenteros.
 Transmisión de los discos de corte directos desde el motor mediante una caja de engranajesplanetarios.
 El Diseño inclinado reduce la tensión en los hombros y la espalda cuando la máquina está siendorellenada.
 Cabezal de inserción con tubo inclinado para cortar las rebanadas en forma de ángulo. Ideal paracocina de Asiatica o de los diferentes tipos de sopa..
 Apilado cómodo de tomates, cebollas, cítricos, etc., para rebanado orientado, con la yuda de lapared divisoria desmontable.
 Modelo de sobremesa, que se puede utilizar sobre una mesa de trabajo de cocina.© AB 
Rebanadas, cubos, tiras,rallados, julianas y rebanadasonduladas. Procesa fruta, verduras, panseco, queso, frutos secos,setas, etc. Máquina de sobremesa parauso comercial y larga vida. RG-200MáquinapreparaciónHortalizas  Rebanadas, cubos, tiras,rallados, julianas y rebanadasondul.jpg   
cTemas similares: COSECHADOR SEGADOR CORTADOR MAIZ CHOCLO CHALA ARROZ TRIGO CEBADA QUINUA KIWICHA MAQUINA COSECHADORA CORTADORA SEGADORA FREJOL GARBANZO PALLAR LENTEJA COSECHAR CORTAR SEGAR AJI ROCOTO MENESTRAS GRANOS FRUTOS SECOS Y DESHIDRATADOS MAQUINA DESPULPADORA DE FRUTAS Artículo: El consumo de frutos secos reduce el riesgo de padecer enfermedades Vendo Pallares Secos de Ica

----------

